# Does anyone put ZP in the freezer?



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I mostly feed Primal, but I bought Lulu and Gidget a bag of lamb and a bag of beef ZP a couple of weeks ago thinking it may be good to put in the rotation. Now we are not feeding Gidget raw at all, and I'm only feeding Lulu the ZP for one meal every other day or so. Both bags are open, so they won't last as long as it will take Lulu to eat it at that pace. Does anyone put their ZP in the freezer and get it out the day they feed it? How long would you think it should last in the freezer?


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I freeze it (ZP wet)in an ice cube tray, then pop out the frozen cubes and store in a Ziploc. I take a cube out and put it in fridge to thaw in the morning. He still loves it.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I keep Amberleah lou lou ZP in the refrigerator.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

My two eat ziwipeak so the bags are always finished way before it goes off, but I think freezing it would be perfectly fine. I've seen people online who do that with ZP.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

When that was my go to backup food I used to freeze it. Often it would take me 6 months to go through a bag because I was only using it once every 2 or 3 weeks, so freezing was the only real option. It seemed fine when I did it.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

As long as it is air tight it should be fine. If you have a food saver that should work well.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

doginthedesert said:


> When that was my go to backup food I used to freeze it. Often it would take me 6 months to go through a bag because I was only using it once every 2 or 3 weeks, so freezing was the only real option. It seemed fine when I did it.


Did you just leave it in the original bag or put the original bag in some kind of freezer bag? I don't think it will fit in a one gallon zip lock freezer bag leaving it in the original bag, but I don't think I'm supposed to remove it from the original bag it came in.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I buy the 11 lb bags and put them in the freezer in the original bag. I take a ziplock sandwich bag and fill it to keep in the freezer and give her some every now and then as a topper for her food. Lulu can eat the ZP right out of the freezer.


----------

